# Powerbook g4 wont turn on plaz help!



## mikeylikesit580 (Sep 28, 2010)

rohde, I think you should be able to run it with out the battery. Have you tried another power cord? I just delt with a situation just like yours. I was giving an HP computer that would not turn on. You plugged in the power cable and and it light up like it was charging. Order a new power brick, and it fired right up. I found amazon had the best prices.


----------



## Kriggio824 (Aug 5, 2011)

rohde48 said:


> hello i have a powerbook g4, and when i go to plug it into the charger the ring lights up amber color like its charging, so i took the battery out and tried running it with just the dc power and still nothing, could my battery be so shot it wont hold any charge to turn on, and i thought you can run these machines with just the power cord thanks for any help in advance


I had the same problem with mine. When you hit the power button what happens? Can you hear the fans, or the hard drive spin up? Does anything happen on the screen?

You should be able to run the computer directly from power without the battery in place. I don't want to scare you, but my CPU fried and therefore the computer went to computer heaven. I pulled the hard drive and put it in another machine. Unfortunately you cant replace the CPU on these machines only the logic bored itself can be replace.


----------



## iamrfixit (Jan 30, 2011)

May be as simple as resetting the power manager. The procedure varies with different models, not sure which yours is. 

http://support.apple.com/kb/ht1431

I believe the old powerbooks would run fine without the battery installed, most all newer models require a battery be installed to operate at full speed.


----------

